# Radio Tarifa, a band that mixes Arab and Spanish Flamenco (Must see)



## dieglhix (Sep 25, 2012)

Apart of classical music, I'm a big fan of ethnical music. I have found a band that has made quite complex music, they are from Spain, play in a Flamenco way with Arabic instruments and melodies.

Wikipedia:


> Radio Tarifa was a Spanish World music ensemble combining Flamenco, Arab-Andalusian music, Arabian music, Moorish music and also influences of the Mediterranean, of the Middle Ages and of the Caribbean. The name of the ensemble comes from an imaginary radio station in Tarifa, a small town in the southernmost Spanish province of Cadiz, Andalusia, the nearest part of Spain to Morocco. Instead of simply fusing musical styles as they currently exist, Radio Tarifa goes back in time to the common past of those styles, back to before 1492 when the Moors and Jews were exiled from Spain. This invented style sheds light upon the real styles of Spain, most notably flamenco [1] although the band rejected all musical purism, preferring to mix arrangements of traditional compositions with their own melodies and combining instruments from Ancient Egypt, classical Greek and Roman times with modern saxophones and electric bass.















Check the other songs

I can give you a Torrent with all the albums

This is basically what I listen to aside from Classical music


----------

